
Bitcoin Is Falling Out of Favor on the Dark Web - IntronExon
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2018/03/bitcoin-crash-dark-web/553190/?single_page=true
======
tromp
Hard to continue reading an article starting with "Steep transaction fees"
when fees are at historic lows...

